# First job with the Fein MM/Supercut tool



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

I never thought I needed one of these tools but was glad I had it for this job.

My customer wanted old paneling removed and the wall painted but the fire place was put in after the wall and paneling was in place. The paneling was behind the stones and had to be cut out.

I had just purchased the Supercut tool and a bunch of great blades from Imperial. I used the E cut coarse blade for this job and after completion of the cutting the blade is still in great shape and will live to do a few more jobs.

Here are a few pics of what this tool can do and I can't think of another tool that could do it so effortlessly or as well.





































Gary


----------



## Adam1 (May 17, 2010)

Well done nice pics man.


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

read somewhere that a really cheap option for replacement blades is to buy a cheap japanese jamb saw, cu the blade into 3" wide pieces, and use as replacement blades.


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't believe everything you read! Both the Fein Multimaster and the Super Cut take completely different blades in the way they mount to the tools sprocket. It will be way cheaper to just buy good blades and use the right one right for each job.

Gary


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought the Fein MM on Monday! It will be going back on Friday. Bought it to cut oak flooring that runs under the cabinets - flooring out, cabinets stay! I have now spent over $200 in blades and I.m still not done.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I cut what felt like miles of plaster with the MM two weeks ago....learned that using the abrasive disc was the only way not to destroy a mint in blades.

With cutting wood I find going slow and letting the blade do the work works best. Its a fantastic tool but its not the fastest thing in the world.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I cut what felt like miles of plaster with the MM two weeks ago....learned that using the abrasive disc was the only way not to destroy a mint in blades.
> 
> With cutting wood I find going slow and letting the blade do the work works best. Its a fantastic tool but its not the fastest thing in the world.


The Fein rep told me the same thing "go slow and let the tool do the work". After 3 LF of cutting it was Wednesday  Going that slow they should make a stand for it


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought the Fein MM on Monday! It will be going back on Friday. Bought it to cut oak flooring that runs under the cabinets - flooring out, cabinets stay! I have now spent over $200 in blades and I.m still not done.


I can feel that pain but considering the situation, what other tool can you use to get that job done without marring up everything?

I cut a few jambs to get flooring under them and it worked great on hemlock but I have not cut any oak yet. It tore right through the paneling I had to get out and the blade is still fine to work another day.

Gary


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Going that slow they should make a stand for it


LOL I think they do....seriously....

I admit some cuts you really need to pack a lunch. I put off getting one for a long time but for making plunge cuts for retrofit boxes and short accurate cuts it is fantastic.

Cutting long legnths of anything think is sssssllllloooowwww.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

Fein makes two models, the multimaster which is aimed more at DIYers or homeowners. The supercut is MUCH more powerful (the one I have). So if you are complaining about the speed of the cut you should try the supercut.

One of my coworkers has the multimaster and after seeing the speed that my supercut cuts it is painful to watch to slow progress he makes with his tool.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Erikfsn said:


> Fein makes two models, the multimaster which is aimed more at DIYers or homeowners. The supercut is MUCH more powerful (the one I have). So if you are complaining about the speed of the cut you should try the supercut.
> 
> One of my coworkers has the multimaster and after seeing the speed that my supercut cuts it is painful to watch to slow progress he makes with his tool.


The one I have cost $400 for the kit - does that tell which I have?


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

That would be the MultiMaster. The Supercut costs about twice that.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

MG! I went from professional to hack to DIYer all in one thread


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought the dremel brand for 100 bucks. Does a great job. What I like about it, 3 pack of blades 33 bucks compaired to the fein which are 90. Ive used it 3 times this week alone. I will admit I was kind of looking for things to do with it, you know the new tool thing. Never tried the fein, probley is alot better, but for the money my little dremel brand does very good!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like you need a toe kick saw. The Multimaster is great, but for long runs it will be too tedious. You'll still need it in the corners, though.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have this little guy and it works pretty awesome.








Don't think it would've worked for your situation w/ the fireplace cuz the blade's about 6" long but all in all a pretty versatile tool for the money. I also have a knock off the Fein that use for cutting the edges of the face frames off cabinets to put crown molding on (that's why I got it anyhow, use it for a lot more than just that!). I couldn't imagine doing a cut like that w/ it!!

Actually after looking at the pics again the Bosch might have done it. It cuts a LOT faster you just can't get tight spaces w/ it because of the blade size. Also works good for door jambs, toe kicks, etc.


----------



## doncando (Mar 27, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought the Fein MM on Monday! It will be going back on Friday. Bought it to cut oak flooring that runs under the cabinets - flooring out, cabinets stay! I have now spent over $200 in blades and I.m still not done.


I discovered that the Fein MM (the new one with the quick blade change feature) accepts the Sears multi-tool blades which sell for about $12 for a 2-pack. Check it out.

I've also ordered blades from Multiblades.com. I've been very happy with them.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought the Fein MM on Monday! It will be going back on Friday. Bought it to cut oak flooring that runs under the cabinets - flooring out, cabinets stay! I have now spent over $200 in blades and I.m still not done.



you are either using the wrong blade or you are cutting wrong with it. what type of flooring oak?

I use this blade for most cutting applications. I don't use it for nails or metal though, just wood. and you don't cut straight down, you have to plunge in and angle the tool about 45 degrees and work the tool left or right depending on where you are cutting

http://www.amazon.com/Fein-6-35-02-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1276339566&sr=8-1

the blade i use, which I couldn't find on amazon is like this one but wider slightly, maybe 1 1/2" blade. the other blades like the circular one with a straight side, i can't figure out why or when to use this blade.


----------



## Gary L (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought a bunch of blades for my Supercut from imperial and they work just fine. My Multimaster came with a good assortment of Fein blades that are just about identical to the Imperial blades but with the different cog sprocket.

There is a substantial difference between the MM and the Supercut tools but the cutting teeth on the blades appear to be the same for each for each.

That round blade with the flat side just gives you more teeth and can be re-positioned in the tool when you dull a section of the blade.

I had a small piece of Oak flooring here and did a little test. Just as Apgar said, go right to left and allow the tool to do the cutting a little at a time rather than plunging right in. The Supercut went through the oak much easier because it oscillates at a much higher rate than the MM. 

Over heating any blade will do it in and I suspect this is the cause of most problems with any of these tools and especially if you lay on it with heavy pressure in one spot. It did plunge right in but cut ten times faster if I dragged it over the piece a number of times.

Gary


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

doncando said:


> I discovered that the Fein MM (the new one with the quick blade change feature) accepts the Sears multi-tool blades which sell for about $12 for a 2-pack. Check it out.


I do this as well. I've been using Sears blades for the last year or so. Surprisingly they last a long time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Woodclaver said:


> Well, I've been trying to put my plans for an MM Blade sharpener on here, and cannot figure out how to get it to paste into this space.
> So if you care to send me a SASE, I will print out photos and instructions and send it to you.
> If you just wanna toss your blades in the trash, please let me know how to find them. If you save up a dozen or twenty or more and put them in a five dollar flat rate box and send them to me, I would be happy to reimburse you for the postage. Unless you want one or two of those blades resharpened. Let me know.


what if the teeth are missing? :w00t: :whistling


----------



## SpoonmaN (Jan 29, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I bought the Fein MM on Monday! It will be going back on Friday. Bought it to cut oak flooring that runs under the cabinets - flooring out, cabinets stay! I have now spent over $200 in blades and I.m still not done.


your not doing something right man. had the tool for four years and use it on every job for man man tasks. one of the best investments ive made in tool. just gotta stay away from the nails and let the tool do the work. dont push.


----------



## jgood4u (Oct 22, 2010)

A few years ago, I bought the Harbor Freight tool for about $39. Maybe I don't push it hard enough, but I used several types of blades on it, and still have the original blades in good working order. I used it first in a house remodel, and did a lot of cutting with it, and since I've used it for cutting wood, copper pipe, plastic pipe, plastic conduit, wall board and some misc. stuff. Most of you have reported only occasional use of your tools anyway, so why the high outlay? The high end Fein seems to be over $800, the HFT is less then $40 now. That means you could buy 20 HFTs for the prince of only 1 Fein, and better on the blades! I'm a big fan of high-end tools for frequent, hard use on a job, but even I have trouble justifying a 20x price tag on a tool I don't use that much and I've gotten a lot ore use out of mine then I expected when I bought it. The only issue I've had with it was it stopped running in the middle of a cut, thought breaker tripped or the cord became unplugged, but I open 4 screws and found the push-on quick connector had come off the brush. I tightened it a little, pressed it back on, and its run ever since.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Similar experience, in fact I own 2 of them in case one breaks. Thinking of getting the new one with the variable speed.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Not sure is you guys know but amazon has 3packs(blades) for $12

I cut hardwood with mine and letting it do the work is key! I have the MM. 
Always thought MM was the new supercut. 
Damnit now I need a new supercut!!!


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

this was taken off another site and from a fein rep.


> The Fein salesman told us that realistically the supercut is unecessary for residential construction and the extra power becomes useful for commercial window guys who need to remove those fat butyl caulking beads. In my experience this holds true, not once have I ever needed more power from the MM, and I love being able to get accessories


----------

